# Guess what I saw today???



## Colleen (May 20, 2021)

Today we were in town to pick up a grocery order and the main street going through town is always super busy with traffic. Our big hospital is right on that street and we had to stop for a light right in front of the hospital and there was a guy (maybe in his 60's) standing there on the sidewalk in front of the hospital holding a sign that said, "The vaccine is poison". I couldn't believe the people going by that were honking and giving him a thumbs up. Unreal.


----------



## bowmore (May 20, 2021)

As a recipient of BOTH doses, and still here, I can say that person is an idiot and almost deserves to get the virus. That is not exactly charitable, but those type vaccine deniers should get what they deserve.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2021)

One thing concerns me. Which vaccine?!


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

I'd have told him:  "So is alcohol, but we like it anyway."


----------



## chic (May 21, 2021)

bowmore said:


> As a recipient of BOTH doses, and still here, I can say that person is an idiot and he almost deserves to get the virus. That is not exactly charitable, but those type vaccine deniers should get what they deserve.


This is the sort of thinking that alarms me. There are actually people now who wish harm on someone else for not following the course that they themselves follow. This is just wrong, no matter what side of the issue one adheres to. Wishing sickness or death on someone else is the lowest form of thought. What have we become?


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

chic said:


> This is the sort of thinking that alarms me. There are actually people now who wish harm on someone else for not following the course that they themselves follow. This is just wrong, no matter what side of the issue one adheres to. Wishing sickness or death on someone else is the lowest form of thought. What have we become?


I feel the exact same way and was shocked to see the venom that followed.



bowmore said:


> As a recipient of BOTH doses, and still here, I can say that person is an idiot and almost deserves to get the virus. That is not exactly charitable, but those type vaccine deniers should get what they deserve.



We don’t know the complete story here. He may have severe mental illness but because you don’t AND have had the vaccine, you’re ok Jack and this guy is an idiot and almost deserves the virus???

That’s just mean.


----------



## Tommy (May 21, 2021)

By this time most people have assessed, to the best of their ability, the risk of incurring serious long-term harm from this virus versus the unknown risks posed by a vaccine with no long-term track record for safety.  It's a tough and very personal decision.  I respect the choice made by those who have chosen either option.

We can only guess at what motivated the guy Colleen saw holding the sign.


----------



## squatting dog (May 21, 2021)

He may have been a loon. On the other hand, since it takes years of studies before most vaccines are on the market, wouldn't that stand to reason that we may not know the consequences of taking an unproven vaccine for a few more years? 
I don't wish ill of others that have had the vaccine and I hope they would accept that my choice was mine alone.


----------



## John cycling (May 21, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Today we were in town to pick up a grocery order and the main street going through town is always super busy with traffic. Our big hospital is right on that street and we had to stop for a light right in front of the hospital and there was a guy (maybe in his 60's) standing there on the sidewalk in front of the hospital holding a sign that said, "The vaccine is poison". I couldn't believe the people going by that were honking and giving him a thumbs up. Unreal.



What an awesome fellow.   
He's right.  The vaccine is poison.  Look at the ingredients and the history.
I would do the same thing, except for all the crazy nut cases out there who make this world so dangerous.
However, I feel for those who are honestly doing their best but who are being so terribly mislead to poison themselves.



fmdog44 said:


> One thing concerns me. Which vaccine?!



All of them.


----------



## Buckeye (May 21, 2021)

Why do i have the suspicion that the guy holding the sign is a regular on here?

btw, about 127 million people in the US are fully vaccinated.  I've had one shot, one to go.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Why do i have the suspicion that the guy holding the sign is a regular on here?
> 
> btw, about 127 million people in the US are fully vaccinated.  I've had one shot, one to go.


It was ME!


----------



## Lethe200 (May 21, 2021)

*The unseen covid-19 risk for unvaccinated people*
Washington Post May 21, 2021

(excerpt: WP is subscriber only) 
The country’s declining covid-19 case rates present an unrealistically optimistic perspective for half of the nation — the half that is still not vaccinated.

As more people receive vaccines, covid-19 cases are occurring mostly in the increasingly narrow slice of the unprotected population. So The Washington Post adjusted its case, death and hospitalization rates to account for that — and found that in some places, the virus continues to rage among those who haven’t received a shot.

The rosy national figures showing declining case numbers led the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to loosen mask recommendations last week and President Biden to advise people to take off their masks and smile.

But adjustments for vaccinations show the rate among susceptible, unvaccinated people is 69 percent higher than the standard figures being publicized. With that adjustment, the national death rate is roughly the same as it was two months ago and is barely inching down. The adjusted hospitalization rate is as high as it was three months ago. The case rate is still declining after the adjustment.

Unvaccinated people are getting the wrong message, experts said. “They think it’s safe to take off the mask. It’s not,” said Lynn Goldman, dean of the Milken Institute School of Public Health at George Washington University. “It looks like fewer numbers, looks like it’s getting better, but it’s not necessarily better for those who aren’t vaccinated.”

*States with high rates among unvaccinated people*
The adjusted rates in several states show the pandemic is spreading as fast among the unvaccinated as it did during the winter surge. Maine, Colorado, Michigan and Washington state all have covid-19 case spikes among the unvaccinated, with adjusted rates about double the adjusted national rate. The adjusted rates of Minnesota, Oregon and Pennsylvania are slightly lower.

Oregon’s current surge is driven in part by a covid-19 variant known as B.1.1.7, which is 50 percent more contagious, said Tom Jeanne, a deputy state epidemiologist and a senior health adviser, in an interview. It is characterized by outbreaks traced to social gatherings with unvaccinated people and no masks. “They’re at very high risk for infection,” Jeanne said.

Washington state officials say they are caught between applauding the optimism that comes with vaccination and warning everyone who isn’t vaccinated that it’s still dangerous.

“Things are getting safer for those who are vaccinated,” the state’s secretary of health, Umair A. Shah, told The Post. “For those who are unvaccinated, they remain at risk. We have to make sure that nuanced message is getting to our community.”


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> It was ME!


I KNEW it!!!


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

Uh, right.  The flu vaccine has a poor track record for preventing the flu, but the "Miracle" Covid vaccine (produced in a few months) is very effective.  The only people who are safe are the vaccinated ones.......     

So, why were they reporting fewer & fewer cases & deaths before the Covid vaccine became available to everyone?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2021)

IMO this may be a normal survival mechanism that we are all born with.

If part of the tribe eats the poison mushrooms and dies there will still be enough mushroom haters left to keep the human race alive.

If part of the tribe has a negative reaction to the vaccine there will still be enough anti-vaxxers left to keep the human race alive.

etc...

On the other hand, the guy could be nuts!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 21, 2021)

chic said:


> This is the sort of thinking that alarms me. There are actually people now who wish harm on someone else for not following the course that they themselves follow. This is just wrong, no matter what side of the issue one adheres to. Wishing sickness or death on someone else is the lowest form of thought. What have we become?


Well said Chic! I so agree.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2021)

*I have seen people with similar signs.  The other day there was a group on the corner of our Main street with the "Covid is fake/vaccines don't work"  signs along with the "God is Great and other religeous signs.  Not sure how they are connected.*


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2021)

The next few months may show just how "controlled" this virus is.  Restrictions in most States are, or will soon be, lifted.  People will be congregating in large numbers at places like sports stadiums, etc.   If we get to September without another major increase in infections, a return to Normal will be justified.  However, given the declining numbers of people getting the vaccinations, etc., I put the odds at no more than 50/50 for escaping another Spike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have seen people with similar signs.  The other day there was a group on the corner of our Main street with the "Covid is fake/vaccines don't work"  signs along with the "Good is Great and other religeous signs.  Not sure how they are connected.*


Glad I haven't seen any people like that in my area, if there was one, most would likely just ignore him and go about their business.


----------



## Gary O' (May 21, 2021)

Colleen said:


> there was a guy (maybe in his 60's) standing there on the sidewalk in front of the hospital holding a sign that said, "The vaccine is poison"





bowmore said:


> As a recipient of BOTH doses, and still here, I can say that person is an idiot and almost deserves to get the virus.


Maybe....just maybe...his son died a few days after getting the vaccine

I'm no sign holder, but mine did
I'm *NOT *getting the vaccine

I hope those that get vaccinated do well


----------



## Becky1951 (May 21, 2021)

He felt strongly in what he believes, I see nothing wrong in him holding a sign he firmly believes in and people I've seen holding signs that say "Honk if you Love Jesus".  Just because someone firmly believes differently then you that doesn't mean they has mental issues.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2021)

bowmore said:


> As a recipient of BOTH doses, and still here, I can say that person is an idiot and almost deserves to get the virus. That is not exactly charitable, but those type vaccine deniers should get what they deserve.


Maybe someone the sign-holder knows got really sick after getting vaccinated. Maybe his wife or his kid. You never know.


----------



## Judycat (May 22, 2021)

It's a free country. People are allowed to hold up signs as long as they aren't disrupting traffic. I don't care what other people think. I just don't want to spend weeks in the hospital so I got the first shot last Wednesday. If it was poison, I'd be sick now. I'm not. Maybe I got the one from the non-poisonous vial they mix in with the poison ones. See I can make up conspiracies too. It's stupidly easy.


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

I'm willing to bet that this same guy is one of the demonstrators who stand outside of abortion clinics holding up signs with pictures of dead babies.  Same mentality. Get people at their most vulnerable, when they are trying to make a very personal decision about their own health, or their own bodies, and try to get them to change their minds and do what _you_ want them to do.


----------



## DaveA (May 22, 2021)

Just curious but did we have people carrying on about the diphtheria, polio, and other "new" vaccines back when they were first used?  I only recall the excitement of having something, - - -anything,  - - - to stop the ravages of these diseases.  I honestly don't know and haven't researched it?  When I was a kid, in the 30's, I don't even think that there was a polio vaccine being distributed at the time.

I don't remember any fuss and cry among any of our friends and family although I did know one kid who contracted polio and spent his time in an iron lung in his living room.  He lived and wasn't crippled  but it did harm other portions of his body. 

Then to, there wasn't the equivalent of today's news media available back then.  Folks had to rely on their local doctors, for the most part and didn't get their advice from their local preachers and political hacks as some do in our present world.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 22, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Just curious but did we have people carrying on about the diphtheria, polio, and other "new" vaccines back when they were first used?  I only recall the excitement of having something, - - -anything,  - - - to stop the ravages of these diseases.  I honestly don't know and haven't researched it?  When I was a kid, in the 30's, I don't even think that there was a polio vaccine being distributed at the time.
> 
> I don't remember any fuss and cry among any of our friends and family although I did know one kid who contracted polio and spent his time in an iron lung in his living room.  He lived and wasn't crippled  but it did harm other portions of his body.
> 
> Then to, there wasn't the equivalent of today's news media available back then.  Folks had to rely on their local doctors, for the most part and didn't get their advice from their local preachers and political hacks as some do in our present world.


Your right, there wasn't the large news media, or internet to voice their opinions so as far as anyone knows for sure, it could have been the same percentage of people refusing or being doubtful regarding those vaccines as it is today.


----------

